# ♡  Blink's Art Comms for Presents! ♡ {CLOSED}



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

✶ ℍ𝕒𝕡𝕡𝕪 ℍ𝕠𝕝𝕚𝕕𝕒𝕪𝕤 ✶ ​

For a limited time only, I'll be doing art for presents for a bit while doing commissions on the side!
If you have any questions, feel free to pm me and I'll get back to you!
Accepting any of these!


















STYLESAMPLE







 for 1
*Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (YCH)*
Choice of Season & 3 Characters 
NPC in front cannot be changed
 Will be simplified

Regular - Tortimer
Summer - Kapp'n
Fall - Sable
Winter - Brewster
Spring - K.K.​



















​




 for 2
*Blink's Smol Cheebs*
Cheeb Cozy
 Cheeb Heart​














 for 1
* Blink's Detailed Cheebs*
 Always standing pose​






​




 for 1
*Blink's Simple Baby*
Oversimplified clothes​






*Slots
WaileaNoRei paid

LoserMom paid
*The Oakboro Mayor* paid
Pintuition paid

SlEEPYTEARRS paid
Amilee paid

lieryl **paid*


*Read Me Please*
♕ If I have loved ❤ your reply, I am accepting your commission request
♕ Must have available funds when accepted
♕Please send over the present first before I start
♕ I have every right to deny a request
♕ Your patience is appreciated, art may be completed 1 day to 1 week!
♕ If you understand all these terms, then please reply somewhere in your comments "Eggroll"
♕ I may or may not skip over you if it ain't there
♕ If you have any questions DM me here or on Discord : Cheri | Blink#0420


*Form*
read the rules first​

```
Style :
Character Reference(s) :
Outfit / Expression :
Offer :
Comments (read rules) :
```


----------



## Amilee (Dec 16, 2020)

oh hello 

Style :  Blink's Baby Villagers Collection: Summer Set
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/3563865.pearl + june and annalise(the horse)
Outfit / Expression : just their regular outfits
Offer : 1 present


ill probably come back for more if you are still open later on


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

Amilee said:


> Style :  Blink's Baby Villagers Collection: Summer Set



Hi Amilee <: 

I'll go ahead and get started on your summer siggy with June and Annalise as soon as possible! ^-^
As for the present blue would be perfect, but any color is honestly fine with me!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi Amilee <:
> 
> I'll go ahead and get started on your summer siggy with June and Annalise as soon as possible! ^-^
> As for the present blue would be perfect, but any color is honestly fine with me!


great! ive sent it over c:


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 16, 2020)

hello blonkers can I,,, snatch a slot,,,

Style :  Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (Spring Set)
Character Reference(s) : island rep, bea, and genji
Outfit / Expression : outfits as seen in the pictures! btw if genji can be holding a soccer ball instead of a sandwich that would be super cute, but I totally dont mind keeping it a sandwich 
Offer : one (1) gift and my love


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

Amilee said:


> great! ive sent it over c:


Thank you so much! <:



skarmoury said:


> Style :  Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (Spring Set)


 Hi Skar
Genji can definitely be holding a soccer ball instead of a sandwich <: As soon as the iPad fully charges, I can go all out on these LMAO and btw ily  
Any gift is fine, but green would be preferable kek


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

@Amilee 
I love your OC Pearl so much. even your TH page for her is so aesthetically pleasing   
Happy Holidays Amilee!


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh my goodness these are so cute! 

Style : Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (Winter Set)
Character Reference(s) : 



Spoiler: Island Representative 






Could you make her hair colour so it matches my profile picture? Just a slightly darker blonde, if possible! 





Spoiler: Egbert & Lolly








Outfit / Expression : The expressions you use in the default picture are perfect! Can you put them in these little sweaters? 
Is it possible for Lolly to be the one making the full snowman? If it’s not then no worries! 
Offer : I’ll send a yellow present!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness these are so cute!
> 
> Style : Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (Winter Set)
> Character Reference(s) : can I grab these in about 10 minutes? I don’t have my switch ATM but I want to reserve a spot please!
> ...


Hi lumi c: and thank you omg lmao 
You can definitely take your time giving me the references!
As for the present yellow would be preferable but any other color is ok too c:


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi lumi c: and thank you omg lmao
> You can definitely take your time giving me the references!
> As for the present yellow would be preferable but any other color is ok too c:



Yay, thank you! I’ve added some pictures - if you need better ones or anything let me know! I’ll send a yellow present now


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Yay, thank you! I’ve added some pictures - if you need better ones or anything let me know! I’ll send a yellow present now


Thank you for the present! ( ´ ∀｀)♡
I just realized now it’s orange and not yellow LMAO ty ty ty c: If I have any questions regarding your comm, I’ll let you know!


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Thank you for the present! ( ´ ∀｀)♡
> I just realized now it’s orange and not yellow LMAO ty ty ty c: If I have any questions regarding your comm, I’ll let you know!



I thought it was yellow too until I went to buy it and it said it was orange  you’re welcome!! I’m so excited  I haven’t had a signature in ages


----------



## Amilee (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Amilee
> I love your OC Pearl so much. even your TH page for her is so aesthetically pleasing
> Happy Holidays Amilee!


aaah i love it! they all look so cute omg   ❤ thank you so so much!  happy holidays to you too~


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 16, 2020)

ahhhh, hopefully these are still open uwu

*style:* blink's baby villagers collection - regular set
*character reference(s):* punchy + kid cat, and my island rep.


Spoiler: rep. ref.








*outfit/expression:* punchy's default NH shirt is fine. kid cat is a little more complicated? i was wondering if you could use his NH shirt but, like, draw it as though it's part of the suit he's supposed to be wearing? so basically just the suit with the "1" on the front if that makes sense asdfghjkl. also idk if i'm allowed to decide but if possible could it be punchy dozing in the leaf, and kid cat on the little island? would be cool if he was cheering on my island rep. or something since he's a jock but if the villager poses are fixed no worries !!
*offer:* 1 present, right? if you have a color preference, just let me know.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 16, 2020)

hi I would love to order from you if possible!!!

Order
*style:* Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (YCH)
*season:* summer
*characters*: my island rep, tom, and Huck
*offer: *one present of your choice uwu
*reference:*


Spoiler



I look like this, you can choose my outfit based on what you think looks best with the rest of the art piece!
(I dont care what I wear or the color, can be a dress or pants)





Feel free to change Tom and Huck's outfits too since their default shirts are kind of ugly. 
Or if you want me to choose the shirts I can do that too!

I am super excited, tysm!!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Style : blink’s small cheebs
Character Reference(s) : 



Spoiler: Ref








Outfit / Expression : I’d like for both of them to be cheeb hearts! And Ana my afro girl is blind in her right eye so if you could make that one dull I’d appreciate it!
Offer : 1 present!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

@skarmoury 
MERRY HOLIDAYS SKAR ❤  
here's your.. SPRING set <: ily & ty for the present!






@-Lumi- 
Thank you for waiting on your comm! 
And thank you so much for the present trade <:


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @skarmoury
> MERRY HOLIDAYS SKAR ❤
> here's your.. SPRING set <: ily & ty for the present!
> 
> ...


AJDKSJDKSJJD BLINK THIS IS SO CUTE IM GONNA CRY THANK YOU

merry holidays bb ❤


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> *style:* blink's baby villagers collection - regular set





sleepydreepy said:


> *style:* Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (YCH)
> *season:* summer





Peachmilk_ said:


> Style : blink’s small cheebs



Hi guys! TY for your interest <: I just finished the last two so I'll go ahead and get started on these three
Present colors preferred:
*daringred_ - blue
sleepydreepy - green
Peachmilk_ - orange*

I don't mind any color though nor the timestamps of these <:


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi guys! TY for your interest <: I just finished the last two so I'll go ahead and get started on these three
> Present colors preferred:
> *daringred_ - blue
> sleepydreepy - green
> ...



sent! ironically, blue is my favorite color lmao


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, I would like to order if you are still open!
Style : *Blink's Detailed Cheebs* 
Character Reference(s) :



 


Outfit / Expression : Orion is usually holding a crossbow but you can omit it. He sometimes holds star fragments. 
Offer : 2 presents (any color you choose!)
Thank you!


----------



## GothiqueBat (Dec 16, 2020)

awwww this is such a sweet thing to do!

If this is still open could I possibly get

Style :  *Monochrome Busts* 
Character Reference(s) :







Outfit / Expression : Could I have her with a similar expression to this? 


Offer : 




what colour do you want?


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @skarmoury
> MERRY HOLIDAYS SKAR ❤
> here's your.. SPRING set <: ily & ty for the present!
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness it’s adorable!! Look at my babies  little Egbert & Lolly oh I love them  Happy Holidays!! ️


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi guys! TY for your interest <: I just finished the last two so I'll go ahead and get started on these three
> Present colors preferred:
> *daringred_ - blue
> sleepydreepy - green
> ...


woohoo! sent the gift, tysm!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi guys! TY for your interest <: I just finished the last two so I'll go ahead and get started on these three
> Present colors preferred:
> *daringred_ - blue
> sleepydreepy - green
> ...


I’ll get the present for ya as soon as I can ;u; ty for accepting!!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> sent! ironically, blue is my favorite color lmao


LMAO mine is blue too <: followed closely by purple and white 
and TYSM again, received the present!


sleepydreepy said:


> woohoo! sent the gift, tysm!


Thank you as well!


Yanrimasart said:


> Style : *Blink's Detailed Cheebs*


Hi! I’d be glad to do a detailed cheeb of your character c: as soon as I’m done with the first 3, I’ll get right to you!
Regarding the presents, red and pink is fine with me!


GothiqueBat said:


> Style :  *Monochrome Busts*


Omg yes, your character is perfect for this 
Once everyone’s commission is done, I’ll get to this if that’s alright with you! And a blue present would be preferable c:


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> LMAO mine is blue too <: followed closely by purple and white
> and TYSM again, received the present!
> 
> Thank you as well!
> ...


 I'll be sending you 2 presents in advance, is that ok?


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> LMAO mine is blue too <: followed closely by purple and white
> and TYSM again, received the present!
> 
> Thank you as well!
> ...



shut up, my second favorite color is white too asdfghjkl
also this is probably obvious but you don't have to worry about the socks/shoes on the island rep. you can just have her bare feet like in the examples !


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 16, 2020)

Ok, I sent you 2 presents in advance, enjoy! ☺


----------



## Blink. (Dec 16, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> I’ll get the present for ya as soon as I can ;u; ty for accepting!!


Of course! I know I can trust you c: in the meantime, I’ll get started on the other commissions until then!


daringred_ said:


> shut up, my second favorite color is white too asdfghjkl
> also this is probably obvious but you don't have to worry about the socks/shoes on the island rep. you can just have her bare feet like in the examples !


Bruh that’s awesome
and alrighty! Ty ty for the heads up c: 


Yanrimasart said:


> Ok, I sent you 2 presents in advance, enjoy! ☺


Oh that’s great! Tysm!!


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Of course! I know I can trust you c: in the meantime, I’ll get started on the other commissions until then!
> 
> Bruh that’s awesome
> and alrighty! Ty ty for the heads up c:
> ...


I appreciate it! I just posted in the art challenge so as soon as I get the 30 flakes I’ll send payment :>


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

@daringred_
Happy holidays! I accidentally switched the places of who was where but I hope it's alright!




*Update:*
I am also adding a pinglist to here! It is FCFS so as soon as I'm done with this set of comms, I'll let people know! Please read the rules!


----------



## Aurita (Dec 17, 2020)

hi blink ! I’d like to be added to the ping list


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

Aurita said:


> hi blink ! I’d like to be added to the ping list ❤


hi aurita <: I'll gladly add you to the pinglist!


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 17, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @daringred_
> Happy holidays! I accidentally switched the places of who was where but I hope it's alright!
> 
> 
> ...



AXVNTSDYJK OMG I LOVE IT !! THANK YOOOOOU UWU


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

@sleepydreepy 
Merry Holidays! Here's your summer set! I thought tom looked cool holding a bodyboard c:








daringred_ said:


> AXVNTSDYJK OMG I LOVE IT !! THANK YOOOOOU UWU


YOU'RE WELCOME AND TY AGAIN FOR THE PRESENT MERRY XMAS!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

@Peachmilk_ 
Holiday hearts coming your way c:


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Dec 17, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Peachmilk_
> Holiday hearts coming your way c:


MY GIRLS AJSJFJFJFJFJ 
TYSM


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi I would love to be added to the ping list


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> MY GIRLS AJSJFJFJFJFJ
> TYSM ♥♥♥♥♥♥


No problem at all  and ty for the present again c:


Sharksheep said:


> Hi I would love to be added to the ping list


hey sharksheep! I’ll add ya to the list!


----------



## Emmsey (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey! Could I also be added to the pinglist if there is space? Thanks!


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 17, 2020)

I would also like to be added to the pinglist if you have space!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

Emmsey said:


> Hey! Could I also be added to the pinglist if there is space? Thanks!





Pintuition said:


> I would also like to be added to the pinglist if you have space!


I’ll add both of you to the ping list! c:


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 17, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @sleepydreepy
> Merry Holidays! Here's your summer set! I thought tom looked cool holding a bodyboard c:
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH OH MY GOD I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! This is the cutest thing ever, I cannot WAIT to use it as my signature!!! Oh my gosh thank you so, so much, you just made my day    

I hate to ask, but do you actually think you could change my island rep's outfit? The black is bothering me a bit because it stands out a little too much. Could you maybe recolor it to something lighter to match the rest of the art piece, or just change the outfit to something more summery like what your island rep was wearing in your example? I can come up with something too and send you another screen shot if you prefer that. I can totally pay you in tbt too for this if you want. Tysm <3


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 17, 2020)

Could I get pinged when you're available, my fren?


----------



## milktae (Dec 17, 2020)

could I be added to the pinglist please c:


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 17, 2020)

may I be added to the ping list as well please? aaa ~ love the cozy cheebs <333


----------



## Amilee (Dec 17, 2020)

could you add me to the pinglist? ❤


----------



## Blink. (Dec 17, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> change my island rep's outfit?


I don’t mind altering the clothes at all! c: When I can, I’ll change it and send to you via pm!




ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Could I get pinged when you're available, my fren?





milktae said:


> could I be added to the pinglist please c:





Naekoya said:


> may I be added to the ping list as well please? aaa ~ love the cozy cheebs <333





Amilee said:


> could you add me to the pinglist? ❤


Hi guys! c: I’ll go ahead and add you to the ping list!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi! Please add me to the ping list <3


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

@Yanrimasart
Happy Holidays <:  and ty for the presents!



@GothiqueBat
Here is the bust! TYSM again!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Yanrimasart
> Happy Holidays <:  and ty for the presents!


He looks so cute, tysm!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

@Aurita @Sharksheep @Emmsey @Pintuition @ivelostmyspectacles @milktae @Naekoya @Amilee @Raayzx @lana.

*Update!*
Finishing up 1 more trade and I should be done by tomorrow! I'll be taking an indefinite amount of slots once again and this time it will be *NOT FCFS *(NOT first come first served).
I'll simply be choosing those which I can manage during my free time + worth the time!
Again, your patience is greatly appreciated!
I'll be taking a look at requests later tomorrow! 
Some styles take a lil more effort than others so I took the liberty of changing the cost.
*And please read the updated rules carefully c:*


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 18, 2020)

*Style*: Blink's Smol Cheebs (both cheeb heart!)
*Character Reference(s)*: these two!


Spoiler: refs



https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...964605132832778/transparent_jontim_cheebs.png

Blondie ref: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/331673551809675275/621675377537974272/commission_7_edit.png

Brunette ref: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/331673551809675275/789194825852780594/pasted_image_0.png



*Outfit / Expression*: Whatever you like outfit wise, I don't think there's much variation lol expression happy pls

*Offer*:  Whichever present you desire

*Comments*: I actually do not like eggrolls, I said what I said 

Edit: actually I can do two pressies if you'd like  also yes I may have had this copy pasted and ready to go seeing you had one left to finish, I'm terrible


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi there! I'd love to order now that you're back open again! Thanks!

*Style : *Blink's Baby Villagers Collection (spring set)
*Character Reference(s) :*


Spoiler: refs








 




*Outfit / Expression : *My rep's outfit as pictured, I'd really like it if she had longer wavy hair like you did for some other folks!


Spoiler: Outfits for reps



Merengue: 

 (if you wanted to tweak the pink color to match my outfit that would be great!)

Maple: 




*Offer : *Two presents! I can even throw in some TBT if needed.
*Comments :* I'd love Maple to be where stitches is and for Merengue to be the one with the basket! Eggrolls are great!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 18, 2020)

Style :  *Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (YCH)*  in Spring
Character Reference(s) :
Diana, Cranston, and my Island Rep


Spoiler: Refs














Outfit / Expression :
See refs
Diana - Pink Ancient sashed robe
Cranston - Red Anorak jacket
Island Rep - Custom Design
All of them happy please
Offer : 2 Presents
Comments (read rules) : I would like Diana to carry the basket and for Cranston to be on the blanket
 haven't had an eggroll in forever.


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : Blink's Detailed Cheebs 
Character Reference(s) : 



Spoiler: Reference








Outfit / Expression : peppy
Offer : 2 presents
Comments (read rules) : I'll have enough snowflakes then the next distribution happens eggroll


----------



## daisyy (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : blink's smol cheebs
Character Reference(s) :
ref 1 (diona from genshin)
ref 2 (my resident rep)
Outfit / Expression : outfits included in refs! expression: tsundere loli for diona (lol) and happy /:3 for resident rep
edit: i'd like for both to be the cozy/blanket ones!
Offer : 1 present
Comments (read rules) : thank you eggnog!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : blinks smol cheebs
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/7301988.amilee-animal-crossing- + https://toyhou.se/3786814.bea (you can draw her in either outfit)
Outfit / Expression : can both be the heart one please? c:
Offer : 1 present
Comments : love some eggroll


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : blinks smol cheebs
Character Reference(s) : island rep!
2nd ref<3
Outfit / Expression : island rep smiling, 2nd rep can she have kind of a shy look? and i want both of them to be the heart one please c:
Offer : 1 present c:
Comments (read rules) : eggrolls are yummy


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : Detailed cheebs
Character Reference(s) :


Spoiler









Outfit / Expression : Up to you
Offer : 2 presents
Comments (read rules) : Never had an eggroll before lol


----------



## Aurita (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : blinks baby villagers collection in spring 
Character Reference(s) :



Spoiler: Rep pic!











Outfit / Expression : rep & Goldie & Flora in morning glory yukatas (you can choose the color & accessories as you see fit but I put pic above for ref!) any happy expression works & any order is ok ❤
Offer : 2 presents
Comments (read rules) : I can send 2 presents right away  & love eating some eggrolls


----------



## Emmsey (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : Blinks baby villagers collection Winter Style
Character Reference(s) : Raymond, Beau and Pietro
Outfit / Expression : I can update with outfits in a no! Not wedded to them at all / feel free to change as required.
Offer : 2x Present  colour of your choosing.
Comments (read rules) : Can send present whenever required


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> *Style*: Blink's Smol Cheebs (both cheeb heart!)
> *Offer*:  Whichever present you desire
> Edit: actually I can do two pressies if you'd like


I like your honesty and that's very sweet of you! <: I'd happily take 1 green, 1 orange but one is fine too! and I'll get started as soon as i can!



Pintuition said:


> *Style : *Blink's Baby Villagers Collection (spring set)
> *Offer : *Two presents! I can even throw in some TBT if needed.


No TBT is needed!  Two presents is fine and two green would be preferable! ^-^



Sharksheep said:


> Style :  *Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (YCH)*  in Spring
> Offer : 2 Presents


Heya sharksheep, I can accept your request <:
two of the orange presents would be appreciated!



daisyy said:


> Style : blink's smol cheebs
> Offer : 1 present


yes some Genshin babies  I LOVE DIONA'S OUTFIT, SHE HAS LIL BEANS AND HER NAME CARD IS ADORABLE. anywho, will gladly accept! One red present would suffice <:



Amilee said:


> Style : blinks smol cheebs
> Offer : 1 present


Amilee at it again with the prettiest TH  so dang gorgeous.
Gonna accept this and one red present is fine with me!



syub said:


> Style : blinks smol cheebs
> Offer : 1 present c:


Hi syub c: I'll gladly take this on!
and one pink present would be preferable but i dont mind any really!



Aurita said:


> Style : blinks baby villagers collection in spring
> Offer : 2 presents


I'm hungry for summer rolls tbh but eggrolls seemed more to to request LMAO. Gonna take this comm and two pink presents would be ok with me! c:



Emmsey said:


> Style : Blinks baby villagers collection Winter Style
> Offer : 2x Present  colour of your choosing.


Ah ty ty! Accepthing and two blue presents would be fine with me! TYSM for your interest in my art


----------



## Zakira (Dec 18, 2020)

Style : Monochrome bust
Character Reference(s) :


Outfit / Expression : I don't care about the outfit but can I be wearing a flower crown like in your example? I'd like it to be purple like in my rep's picture because purple is my favorite color. Also if you color the eyes like you did in your example can mine be a brown and green hazel? That's my eye color in real life. And I'd like there to be hearts on my cheeks like my on my rep. Sorry about making so many request let me know if they're ok or not.
Offer : 1 present of whatever color you want and I can add some tbt if you want since I'm making so many request lol.
Comments (read rules) : Eggrolls are just ok in my opinion. I don't hate them but they're not that good.


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Style : Blink's Detailed Cheebs
> Offer : 2 presents





Rowlet28 said:


> Style : Detailed cheebs
> Offer : 2 presents


Hi rowlet, hi snowifer c:
I could take these on as well but since they're the detailed cheebs, I'm probably going to do these after all the other ones first since these usually take most of my time :0
If you're absolutely alright with waiting for these two, then lmk! If so, then feel free to send any color presents my way 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020



Zakira said:


> Style : Monochrome bust
> Character Reference(s) :View attachment 344749
> Outfit / Expression : I don't care about the outfit but can I be wearing a flower crown like in your example? I'd like it to be purple like in my rep's picture because purple is my favorite color. Also if you color the eyes like you did in your example can mine be a brown and green hazel? That's my eye color in real life. And I'd like there to be hearts on my cheeks like my on my rep. Sorry about making so many request let me know if they're ok or not.
> Offer : 1 present of whatever color you want and I can add some tbt if you want since I'm making so many request lol.
> Comments (read rules) : Eggrolls are just ok in my opinion. I don't hate them but they're not that good.


Since you were probably making a form while I was trying to quote everyone, I can take this on as well c: Your request is absolutely fine so no added TBT is required! A red present would be much appreicated and I'll get to yours after all the others if that's ok!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi rowlet, hi snowifer c:
> I could take these on as well but since they're the detailed cheebs, I'm probably going to do these after all the other ones first since these usually take most of my time :0
> If you're absolutely alright with waiting for these two, then lmk! If so, then feel free to send any color presents my way


yeah! I'm totally fine with waiting


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I like your honesty and that's very sweet of you! <: I'd happily take two blue but one is fine too! and I'll get started as soon as i can!
> 
> 
> No TBT is needed!  Two presents is fine and two green would be preferable! ^-^
> ...



sent 2 orange presents. Thanks!


----------



## GothiqueBat (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Yanrimasart
> Happy Holidays <:  and ty for the presents!
> 
> 
> ...


aAAAAAA IM ACTUALLY CRYING THIS IS PERFECT THANK YOU SHES BEAUTIFUL ❤❤


----------



## Zakira (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi rowlet, hi snowifer c:
> I could take these on as well but since they're the detailed cheebs, I'm probably going to do these after all the other ones first since these usually take most of my time :0
> If you're absolutely alright with waiting for these two, then lmk! If so, then feel free to send any color presents my way
> 
> ...


Yes I was typing while you were lol. Thanks for taking mine on as well! I know your busy so take your time! I'll send over the red present 
Edit: I sent the present! It's my first time sending one so I hope you received it ok


----------



## Emmsey (Dec 18, 2020)

Two blue presents   are winging their way to you now! Thanks for accepting


----------



## daisyy (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> yes some Genshin babies  I LOVE DIONA'S OUTFIT, SHE HAS LIL BEANS AND HER NAME CARD IS ADORABLE. anywho, will gladly accept! One red present would suffice <:


love me some genshin and can't wait for 1.2 
sent over a red pressie  thank you!!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> yeah! I'm totally fine with waiting


Alrighty! TYSM and i'll wait for next distribution Snow c:  


Sharksheep said:


> sent 2 orange presents. Thanks!


Thanks sharksheep!!


GothiqueBat said:


> aAAAAAA IM ACTUALLY CRYING THIS IS PERFECT THANK YOU SHES BEAUTIFUL ❤❤


AJSNJSJSABVJ NO WORRIES, IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!  


Zakira said:


> Yes I was typing while you were lol. Thanks for taking mine on as well! I know your busy so take your time! I'll send over the red present
> Edit: I sent the present! It's my first time sending one so I hope you received it ok


LOL I didn't mean to cut your form off like that so I'm glad it works out c: AND TYSM! I appreciate the patience ; v ;  also received it, so no worries!


Emmsey said:


> Two blue presents   are winging their way to you now! Thanks for accepting


Of course! c: And ty for supporting my art!!!! 


daisyy said:


> love me some genshin and can't wait for 1.2
> sent over a red pressie  thank you!!


I know me too ;~; dw, just 5 more days or so. then I can go deep into my wallet. cept I want Ganyu, not albedo kek
AND TY FOR THE PRESENT!


----------



## Aurita (Dec 18, 2020)

just sent over 2 pink presents !  thanks blink!!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

Aurita said:


> just sent over 2 pink presents !  thanks blink!!


Received and TYSM AURITA!! c:


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2020)

i sent over the pink present! ty for accepting my rq i love ur art sm ;;


----------



## Amilee (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Amilee at it again with the prettiest TH  so dang gorgeous.
> Gonna accept this and one red present is fine with me!



you are too nice aaa    ❤ thanks for accepting c:  ill send the present over!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

syub said:


> i sent over the pink present! ty for accepting my rq i love ur art sm ;;


(*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ)  no thank you for supporting my art and for the present!! ;~; 


Amilee said:


> you are too nice aaa    ❤ thanks for accepting c:  ill send the present over!


no you   and ofc Amilee! I received it and tysm again c:


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 18, 2020)

Two green gifts sent your way! Thanks for accepting! I'm so excited to have a sig to go with the icon you made me over the summer- can't wait to bring her back after the holidays!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> Two green gifts sent your way! Thanks for accepting! I'm so excited to have a sig to go with the icon you made me over the summer- can't wait to bring her back after the holidays!


Gotta wait for spring, but u dont have to wait for this piece any longer c:
Happy holidays!


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Gotta wait for spring, but u dont have to wait for this piece any longer c:
> Happy holidays!


OMG! So quick! Thank you so much, it's perfect!!!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 18, 2020)

Gifts sent <3


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> OMG! So quick! Thank you so much, it's perfect!!!


You're welcome! and d'aw ty c:  


Snowifer said:


> Gifts sent <3


Thanks snowifer!  received!!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi rowlet, hi snowifer c:
> I could take these on as well but since they're the detailed cheebs, I'm probably going to do these after all the other ones first since these usually take most of my time :0
> If you're absolutely alright with waiting for these two, then lmk! If so, then feel free to send any color presents my way
> 
> ...


I don't mind waiting at all! I'll send over the presents now tysm!!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 18, 2020)

Ayeee, what a nice thing to wake up to! Thanks for accepting my request!  Presents sent your way finally!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 19, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Ayeee, what a nice thing to wake up to! Thanks for accepting my request!  Presents sent your way finally!









HAPPIPAHOLIDAYSWITHHEARTS ​


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 19, 2020)

Blink. said:


> HAPPIPAHOLIDAYSWITHHEARTS ​


BABIES  I love them  thank youuu, happy holidays to you too!!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 19, 2020)

@Sharksheep 
Happy holidays sharksheep c: Spring coming soon!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 19, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Sharksheep
> Happy holidays sharksheep c: Spring coming soon!



Thank you Blink! It's beautiful T-T


----------



## Blink. (Dec 19, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Thank you Blink! It's beautiful T-T


you're welcome sharksheep c: Happy holidays again!!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 19, 2020)

Pls add me to the ping list 

I LOVE YOUR ART SO MUCH BB <3


----------



## milktae (Dec 19, 2020)

could I be added to the ping list again pls 
I was asleep last time


----------



## Blink. (Dec 19, 2020)

milktae said:


> could I be added to the ping list again pls
> I was asleep last time


aw cece ofc ;~; I'll add you!!!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 20, 2020)

@daisyy 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS, HERES YOUR LIL COZY BLANKET BABBIES  i love DIona sm especially her cat ear cryo shield. it looks so fat and foofy








@Amilee 
TYSM AGAIN AMILEE FOR THE PRESENTS!! You're too sweet ;~; People should hire you to make their TH pages c:


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 20, 2020)

could I please be added to your pinglist? your art is so cute


----------



## Amilee (Dec 20, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @daisyy
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS, HERES YOUR LIL COZY BLANKET BABBIES  i love DIona sm especially her cat ear cryo shield. it looks so fat and foofy
> 
> 
> ...




aaah i love them so much!! thank you again your art is so amazing   ❤
also please keep me on the pinglist still if you will open up for another round


----------



## Kattea (Dec 20, 2020)

Can you add me to the ping list? I'll likely have some presents left over!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 20, 2020)

I would love a ping too  If you have a chance that is!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 20, 2020)

Amilee said:


> aaah i love them so much!! thank you again your art is so amazing   ❤
> also please keep me on the pinglist still if you will open up for another round


d'aww thank you Amilee ; v ; im glad you like em!
I'll def keep u on there!! I'll be opening for 1 last round somewhere on the 22nd or 23rd!


Kattea said:


> Can you add me to the ping list? I'll likely have some presents left over!


of course! ^-^ ty for your interest!  


Cadbberry said:


> I would love a ping too  If you have a chance that is!


KJAEFHJQ cad of course homie


----------



## daisyy (Dec 20, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @daisyy
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS, HERES YOUR LIL COZY BLANKET BABBIES  i love DIona sm especially her cat ear cryo shield. it looks so fat and foofy



ahhh I love them both so much! Thank you!! And yes dionas cat shield is the absolute cutest  + happy holidays to you!!! Hope you get everything you’re wishing for (both IRL and in genshin LMAO)


----------



## Blink. (Dec 20, 2020)

@syub 
lil smol cheebs delivery  TYSM for the presents! c:


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @syub
> lil smol cheebs delivery  TYSM for the presents! c:


OMGGGG!!!! I LOVE THEMM thank you so much!!! <333


----------



## Blink. (Dec 20, 2020)

syub said:


> OMGGGG!!!! I LOVE THEMM thank you so much!!! <333


oh here's one with the glasses, my bad LOL c: and YOU'RE WELCOME, NO PROBLEM AT ALL!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2020)

Blink. said:


> oh here's one with the glasses, my bad LOL c: and YOU'RE WELCOME, NO PROBLEM AT ALL!!


oh i didn’t even notice she was missing her glasses LOL but thank you so much!!! c:


----------



## Blink. (Dec 21, 2020)

@Aurita 
Merry Holidays to you! Spring is on the way!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 21, 2020)

@Emmsey 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS, here's your lil winter villager set c: ❄


----------



## Emmsey (Dec 21, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Emmsey
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS, here's your lil winter villager set c: ❄


OMGGGGGG I am melting - they are adorable!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello! May I be added to the pinglist if there is space/you have time? Please and thank you!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 21, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hello! May I be added to the pinglist if there is space/you have time? Please and thank you!


of course! I'll add you and ty for your interest c:


----------



## Aurita (Dec 21, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Aurita
> Merry Holidays to you! Spring is on the way!


AHHH TYSM BLINK  they are adorable and I love them so much


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 21, 2020)

If you have time can I be put on the ping list? I completely understand if you are too swamped


----------



## Blink. (Dec 21, 2020)

itsmxuse said:


> If you have time can I be put on the ping list? I completely understand if you are too swamped


I can add you to the list! c:


----------



## Blink. (Dec 22, 2020)

@Snowifer 
Happy holidays! c:  Stay warm and stay safe!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 22, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Snowifer
> Happy holidays! c:  Stay warm and stay safe!


It looks amazing tysm!  
Just one thing. She's missing her glasses if I could get those added in?


----------



## Blink. (Dec 22, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> It looks amazing tysm!
> Just one thing. She's missing her glasses if I could get those added in?


ofc! Here you go!







Rowlet28 said:


> Style : Detailed cheebs


Zhongli do be the husbando, am sorry
I was contemplating on a scarf but meh HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## narae (Dec 22, 2020)

So THIS is where everybody's been getting their adorably cute art for their signatures. <3  I love your baby villagers collection!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 22, 2020)

narae said:


> So THIS is where everybody's been getting their adorably cute art for their signatures. <3  I love your baby villagers collection!


 aw thank you! Yeh, i offered these lil sigs in the last fair and wanted to bring it back c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2020)

Your art is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 22, 2020)

Blink. said:


> ofc! Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it so much, thank you!!  He's my only 5 star along with Mona and I like using him despite what's going on with him haha.


----------



## Blink. (Dec 22, 2020)

Rowlet28 said:


> I love it so much, thank you!!  He's my only 5 star along with Mona and I like using him despite what's gling on with him haha.


AKSJNFAJKLWBG i forgot to reply to this because i love zhongli. when i heard he was getting buffed next patch i was super excited but my low IQ brain remembered his banners gonna be gone by the time that happens  also TY TY TY again for the presents and for waiting!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 22, 2020)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Your art is absolutely adorable!


ASKJFBJKASF IM ILLITERATE, I JUST SAW THIS THANK YOU CHIBI.HOSHI! that means a lot cause your art is absolutely adorable ;~;


----------



## Blink. (Dec 22, 2020)

Miharu said:


> Pls add me to the ping list
> I LOVE YOUR ART SO MUCH BB <3





milktae said:


> could I be added to the ping list again pls
> I was asleep last time





JellyBeans said:


> could I please be added to your pinglist? your art is so cute





Amilee said:


> aaah i love them so much!! thank you again your art is so amazing   ❤
> also please keep me on the pinglist still if you will open up for another round





Kattea said:


> Can you add me to the ping list? I'll likely have some presents left over!





Cadbberry said:


> I would love a ping too  If you have a chance that is!





TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hello! May I be added to the pinglist if there is space/you have time? Please and thank you!





itsmxuse said:


> If you have time can I be put on the ping list? I completely understand if you are too swamped


Not sure if I missed anyone but I'm on currently drawing my last couple of commissions!
In the meantime, I'm gonna take this last round of requests!
Keep in mind, Christmas Eve is coming up soon so I'll be doing stuff that whole day and the day after :0 So without further ado,

*OPEN for requests!
✧ *Slots - undertermined
*✧ *Took out Monochrome busts, added the new Simple Babies
*✧ NOT FCFS*, however I may or may not take all the requests!
*✧ read the rules carefully *

I'll check later tomorrow in case people are expecting a distribution of presents!
Just put that down in the comments if that's the case.

Thanks all for your support in this Art for Presents thread!!


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi blonk I love you

Style :  Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! Winter Edition
Character Reference(s) : Karma, Lily, Aurora 



Spoiler: Refs













Outfit / Expression : w/e you feel like drawing <3
Offer : 2 pressies
Comments (read rules) : I love eggrolls


----------



## nananc (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi!!

Style :  Blink's Baby Villagers Collection:  Spring Set
Character Reference(s) : gamecube boy+ hank (retired green chicken)+ Tabby (reference pics below)
Outfit / Expression :any outfits that might suit; but if possible, could the Gamecube boy be wearing the red outfit in pic?
Offer : 2 presents
Comments (read rules) : i love eggrolls

Thank you!


----------



## lana. (Dec 22, 2020)

BLINK
Style : blink’s smol cheebs
Character Reference(s) :



with black rimmed glasses if possible 
Outfit / Expression : happy, smiling
Offer : one present 
Comments (read rules) : i love me some eggroll
could it be one of each cheeb, like one heart and one blanket? ty for considering


----------



## Fye (Dec 22, 2020)

Hiya blink! Can I request this:

Style : *Blink's Simple Baby*
Character Reference(s) :


Spoiler: refs












Outfit / Expression: :< and blushy
Offer : 1 present
Comments (read rules) : can timbra be in the picture too? eggroll  

thanks for considering!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello! ^_^

Style : Blink's Smol Cheebs
Character Reference(s) :


Spoiler: My rep








Outfit / Expression : happy/comfy
Offer : 1 prezzie of your colour of choosing
Comments (read rules) : eggroll :3 May I have one each of Cozy and Heart please?

Thank you for your consideration! <3


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 22, 2020)

Style : Simple baby 
Character Reference(s) : 



Spoiler: References





 




Outfit / Expression : happy for both
Offer : 2 presents
Comments (read rules) : I'd like to buy 2 separate drawings if possible.
I love your art so much eggroll.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2020)

Style : *Blink's Smol Cheebs*
Character Reference(s) : any chance I could I get the blanket with miss Sunny the dragon and the heart with this gal https://toyhou.se/4615750.sunny-morri
Outfit / Expression : A blep  would be wonderful... on either, have fun! Pink is her color, but if you feel it, go for it
Offer : Gift!
Comments (read rules) : eggroll

Style : *Blink's Simple Baby*
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/4615750.sunny-morri
Outfit / Expression : Pinks and dresses <3
Offer :  a gift!
Comments (read rules) : eggyroll


----------



## milktae (Dec 22, 2020)

kinda late hsjsjhks

Style : Blink's Simple Baby
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/8723157.island-rep-
Outfit / Expression : up to you :]
Offer : 1 present
Comments (read rules) : kinda craving eggrolls


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 22, 2020)

Style : simple baby
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/7476998.arienne-sethmer <3
Outfit / Expression : up to you owo
Offer : 1 present (any color is fine)
Comments (read rules) : i want an eggroll nao ;-;

also i dont have the snowflakes yet but ill have em once the totals get added orz


----------



## Aurita (Dec 23, 2020)

hi blink!! I have extra presents so I am back again if that’s ok 

Style : Simple baby 
Character Reference(s) : 


Spoiler: Reference











Outfit / Expression : happy please!
Offer : 1 present
Comments (read rules) : glasses are optional! would it be extra to add Goldie (in an olive green sweater)? I can pay more if needed o: eggrolls are good but have you tried lumpia?

thanks again blink!!


----------



## Kattea (Dec 23, 2020)

Style : Blink's Baby Villager Collection in Spring
Character Reference(s) :


Spoiler: Melba











Spoiler: Lily











Spoiler: My island rep








Outfit / Expression : See above for my island rep's signature outfit. I really like the spring one you did for Aurita. Can you draw Melba and Lily wearing pastel yukatas in the design of their original outfits? If that's too difficult, just their original outfits is fine.
Offer : 2 presents, let me know what colours you want!
Comments (read rules) : Can you also include the mochi sticks and Japanese lunch box like you did for Aurita? I like to imagine there are eggrolls inisde.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 23, 2020)

If you don’t end up being full up, I would love:
Style : blink’s simple baby
Character Reference(s) :



Spoiler: Reference
















Outfit / Expression : not picky, I generally like saturated colors, but I think you probably will know best what will work both with tabby and this style of art. If possible I would like my rep to have freckles (not sure how much you can see them in the pics)
Offer : 1 present in any color you like
Comments (read rules) : let me know if more payment is needed due to the inclusion of Tabby. I do like eggrolls but I did not see any info on that (did just remember what I forgot from my prior request though )

basically, I long for a way to vicariously achieve my life goal of hugging tabby.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Dec 23, 2020)

Are we allowed to scoot back in for more if we've been here once  

Seriously though, I definitely want anyone else who hasn't gotten in to potentially be accepted and don't want to try for a slot otherwise


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 23, 2020)

I lovee these! Can I please order one?

Style : Spring baby villagers collection
Character Reference(s) : Gladys and Cranston please as the villagers and my rep. Can Gladys please hold the basket and Cranston on the picnic rug!


Spoiler: Ref











Can cranston please be wearing a beige peacoat aswell?


Outfit / Expression : my clothes in the photo. Smiling! It is pretty much a yellow cottagecore dress!

Offer : 2 presents whichever colour!

Comments (read rules) : I love Eggrolls! Not rlly..


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 23, 2020)

Style : simple baby
Character Reference(s) : 



Spoiler










Outfit / Expression : could she wear what she's wearing in the pic, only the hoodie is light pink instead? and for expression whatever you feel looks good!
Offer : one present of your choice
Comments (read rules) : really craving an eggroll rn
also thank you so much for doing these commissions! hope you're not taking on too much <3


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 23, 2020)

Style :Blink's simple baby
Character Reference(s) : Yue from cardcaptor Sakura


Spoiler: Ref











Outfit / Expression : feel free to simplify his design a lot, mostly want that unimpressed expression ;w;
Offer : 1 present
Comments (read rules) : eggroll is tasty uwu


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 23, 2020)

Style : Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (Spring set)
Character Reference(s) : 



Spoiler: Island rep








 with Coco and Lucky 
Outfit / Expression : feel free to do whatever you want
Offer : 2 presents of your colours
Comments (read rules) : I’ve never actually tried eggrolls. Tempted to order some now to try


----------



## grah (Dec 23, 2020)

Style : Smol Cheeb
Character Reference(s) : CC (Code Geass)
Outfit / Expression : one heart, one cozy, whatever you wanna do with them
Offer : my eternal love + one present
Comments (read rules) : yeehaw eggroll


----------



## LoserMom (Dec 23, 2020)

*Style : *simple baby
*Character Reference(s) :


Spoiler: Ref











Outfit / Expression : *outfit what she’s wearing in the picture, expression is up to you 
*Offer : *1 gift, any color
*Comments (read rules) : *eggroll, thankssss


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Dec 23, 2020)

*Style :* Blink’s smol cheebs
*Character Reference(s) :*
toyhou.se kate <3
toyhou.se jen :3
*Outfit / Expression :* Jen probably :3 mouth (cheeb cozy) and Kate probably :) mouth (cheeb heart), black outfit for jen and the overalls for kate are fineeee
*Offer : *1 present for true gift of a person, any color that would please you 
*Comments (read rules) : *if I could order 15 egg rolls rn I would, I’m hungry  

also if you have time for the order below (above is priority)...
*Style : *Blink’s simple baby <3
*Character Reference(s) :* surprise it’s kate again :0
*Outfit / Expression :* the overalls and just.. whatever you want go wild 
*Offer :* I have so many snowflakes take a present or two
*Comments (read rules) :* eggroll eggroll, why are you so dang GOOD


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm back again, but only if you have the time!

*Style : *Blink's Smol Cheebs
*Character Reference(s) : *
Heart Reference: 



Spoiler: Me- Heart





The eyes are a turquoisey blue!


Cozy: Okay, call me crazy but the shape of the blanket looks so much like an among us character so I'd love for a pink blanket and a little flower like the game   Reference
*Outfit / Expression :* Happy! Anything pink and cute!
*Offer :* any present of your choice!
*Comments (read rules) :* go go eggrolls


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 23, 2020)

Style : simple baby
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/4725686.heidi#15950536
Outfit / Expression : the same outfit (its p simple) and shy
Offer : 1 orange present!
Comments (read rules) : could she have jeremiah in her arms, kind like a plush? also i love eggrolls, especially pork ones


----------



## Amilee (Dec 23, 2020)

you dont have to accept both if its too much c: 

Style :  *Blink's Simple Baby* 
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/3786814.bea
Outfit / Expression : you can choose which outfit and any cute expression is fine c: 
Offer : 1 present
Comments (read rules) : rolling like an eggroll

Style :  *Blink's Baby Villagers Collection! (YCH)* - Fall set
Character Reference(s) : https://toyhou.se/5318653.dawn + Molly (the one with the book) and Beau for the other one c: 
Outfit / Expression : their default outfits are fine 
Offer : 2 presents
Comments (read rules) : i should have enough snowflakes soon <3


----------



## lieryl (Dec 23, 2020)

Style : blonkles simple babies 
Character Reference(s) : idk ill send a picture of myself lolol
Outfit / Expression : included in my gorgeous stunning spectacular photograph
Offer : uno present 
Comments (read rules) : i’m allergic to egg rolls  pls don’t take away my asian card again


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

thats a lot of requests  I'll sift through em in a bit

@Zakira 
Happy holidays!


----------



## Zakira (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> thats a lot of requests  I'll sift through em in a bit
> 
> @Zakira
> Happy holidays!


Thank you so much! Its beautiful!! Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> @Aurita @Sharksheep @Emmsey @Pintuition @ivelostmyspectacles @milktae @Naekoya @Amilee @Raayzx @lana.
> 
> *Update!*
> Finishing up 1 more trade and I should be done by tomorrow! I'll be taking an indefinite amount of slots once again and this time it will be *NOT FCFS *(NOT first come first served).
> ...


Why didn't I get notified from the ping


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

Raayzx said:


> Why didn't I get notified from the ping


OMG My apologies, you were quoted in the last ping! Which is i believe on the 3rd page which was the 2nd round of requests I was taking.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you for accepting my request! Is there a colour of present that you would prefer? :3


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Thank you for accepting my request! Is there a colour of present that you would prefer? :3


One second! I'll be trying to get to all the ones i'm going to accept but I keep getting distracted LMAO


----------



## Valzed (Dec 23, 2020)

Dang it! I can't believe I missed my chance! This is what I get for getting distracted.


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

lana. said:


> Style : blink’s smol cheebs
> Comments (read rules) : i love me some eggroll
> could it be one of each cheeb, like one heart and one blanket? ty for considering





Fye said:


> Style : *Blink's Simple Baby*
> Comments (read rules) : can timbra be in the picture too? eggroll
> thanks for considering!





TheSillyPuppy said:


> Style : Blink's Smol Cheebs





Snowifer said:


> Style : 2 Simple baby
> Comments (read rules) : I'd like to buy 2 separate drawings if possible.
> I love your art so much eggroll.





Cadbberry said:


> Style : *Blink's Smol Cheebs*
> Style : *Blink's Simple Baby*





milktae said:


> Style : Blink's Simple Baby





Mikaiah said:


> Style : simple baby
> Comments (read rules) : i want an eggroll nao ;-;
> also i dont have the snowflakes yet but ill have em once the totals get added orz





Aurita said:


> Style : Simple baby
> Comments (read rules) : glasses are optional! would it be extra to add Goldie (in an olive green sweater)? I can pay more if needed o: eggrolls are good but have you tried lumpia?
> thanks again blink!!





WaileaNoRei said:


> Style : blink’s simple baby
> Comments (read rules) : let me know if more payment is needed due to the inclusion of Tabby. I do like eggrolls but I did not see any info on that (did just remember what I forgot from my prior request though )basically, I long for a way to vicariously achieve my life goal of hugging tabby.





LoserMom said:


> *Style : *simple baby





*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> *Style :* Blink’s smol cheebs
> *Comments (read rules) : *if I could order 15 egg rolls rn I would, I’m hungry
> *Style : *Blink’s simple baby <3
> *Comments (read rules) :* eggroll eggroll, why are you so dang GOOD





Pintuition said:


> *Style : *Blink's Smol Cheebs





SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> Style : simple baby
> Comments (read rules) : could she have jeremiah in her arms, kind like a plush? also i love eggrolls, especially pork ones





Amilee said:


> Style :  *Blink's Simple Baby*





lieryl said:


> Style : blonkles simple babies
> Comments (read rules) : i’m allergic to egg rolls  pls don’t take away my asian card again



Hi guys! I won't be able to get to everyone this time and stuck with the simple ones! Below will be your name and the colros that I would prefer, really anything is fine! If u have any questions please DM me! 

At your earliest convenience, please sent presents my way!
I know some of you are waiting for a distribution, so I can def wait on the presents! c: 

*RED - ORANGE - GREEN - BLUE - PINK

lana
Fye
TheSillyPuppy
Cadbberry

Snowifer x2
milktae*

*Mikaiah
Aurita
WaileaNoRei*

*LoserMom*
**The Oakboro Mayor**
*Pintuition

SlEEPYTEARRS*
*Amilee*

*lieryl
*


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi guys! I won't be able to get to everyone this time and stuck with the simple ones! Below will be your name and the colros that I would prefer, really anything is fine! If u have any questions please DM me!
> 
> At your earliest convenience, please sent presents my way!
> I know some of you are waiting for a distribution, so I can def wait on the presents! c:
> ...



hi hi ~ I think I sent it to you, let me know if it didn't and I'll rush some event completions haha (been lazy reeee)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 23, 2020)

Sent over a red prezzie to you! :3 Thank you so much, and happy holidays!


----------



## lieryl (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Hi guys! I won't be able to get to everyone this time and stuck with the simple ones! Below will be your name and the colros that I would prefer, really anything is fine! If u have any questions please DM me!
> 
> At your earliest convenience, please sent presents my way!
> I know some of you are waiting for a distribution, so I can def wait on the presents! c:
> ...


idk if you've noticed but brown is not an available present color-


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> hi hi ~ I think I sent it to you, let me know if it didn't and I'll rush some event completions haha (been lazy reeee)





TheSillyPuppy said:


> Sent over a red prezzie to you! :3 Thank you so much, and happy holidays!


i received them ;~; ty so much you guys
Happy Holidays Mikaiah! Happy Holidays Silly Puppy!


lieryl said:


> idk if you've noticed but brown is not an available present color-


you mix all the colors together


----------



## lieryl (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i received them ;~; ty so much you guys
> Happy Holidays Mikaiah! Happy Holidays Silly Puppy!
> 
> you mix all the colors together


how do I dislike a post


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 23, 2020)

Sent over a blue! Thank you so much!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

lieryl said:


> how do I dislike a post


u lob me


Pintuition said:


> Sent over a blue! Thank you so much!


thank you! c:


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 23, 2020)

hi! you loved my post earlier but haven't quoted me in the official acceptance - totally understand if you ended up not accepting but could i just check haha <3


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> hi! you loved my post earlier but haven't quoted me in the official acceptance - totally understand if you ended up not accepting but could i just check haha <3


OMG TY FOR CATCHING THAT! Yeah, there were so many I had to quote, I think I glossed over yours! I am taking your request as well! TYSM for letting me know! c: Any color would be fine with me!


----------



## Aurita (Dec 23, 2020)

Sent over a green present! Thanks for taking my request again ❤ 

(sorry for making you draw Goldie so many times )


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

Aurita said:


> Sent over a green present! Thanks for taking my request again ❤
> 
> (sorry for making you draw Goldie so many times )


aw its no problem at all ;~; ill make sure to take pics of banana lumpia anytime i actually make em LMAO


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> OMG My apologies, you were quoted in the last ping! Which is i believe on the 3rd page which was the 2nd round of requests I was taking.


Can u still accept my request? Its fine if u can't I understand


----------



## Blink. (Dec 23, 2020)

Raayzx said:


> Can u still accept my request? Its fine if u can't I understand


Unfortunately I can't! TY for your interest though but after all these commissions, I'll be going back to my Museum shop


----------



## LoserMom (Dec 23, 2020)

Sent over a blue present, thank you for accepting!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 23, 2020)

sent over a pink, thank youuu!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 23, 2020)

Blink. said:


> OMG TY FOR CATCHING THAT! Yeah, there were so many I had to quote, I think I glossed over yours! I am taking your request as well! TYSM for letting me know! c: Any color would be fine with me!


all good! you've got a lot to handle aha. just sent over a pink one, thanks again!!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 23, 2020)

sent  ❤


----------



## Blink. (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy holidays to all of you!

@lana. 









@Fye 





@TheSillyPuppy 








@Snowifer


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 24, 2020)

@Blink. Holy heck, she is so so adorable!  Thank you so much, and merry Christmas!


----------



## lana. (Dec 24, 2020)

im crying tysm, happy holidays


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 24, 2020)

I love them so much! Tysm <3


----------



## Fye (Dec 24, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Happy holidays to all of you!



aww she looks like she's picking up her adorable daughter from daycare I love it sm thank you 
happy holidays! ☃


----------



## Blink. (Dec 24, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> Style : *Blink's Simple Baby*





milktae said:


> Style : Blink's Simple Baby





Mikaiah said:


> Style : simple baby





Aurita said:


> Style : Simple baby



I just did the simple babies, so if you were waiting on the smol cheebs, they'll be coming a lil bit later c:
Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Aurita (Dec 24, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I just did the simple babies, so if you were waiting on the smol cheebs, they'll be coming a lil bit later c:
> Merry Christmas guys


oh my lord  this is so adorable thank you so much blink!!! merry christmas!! ❤


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2020)

MY BABY GIRL! DON'T MIND ME GONNA CRY  Thank you blinky!


----------



## milktae (Dec 25, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I just did the simple babies, so if you were waiting on the smol cheebs, they'll be coming a lil bit later c:
> Merry Christmas guys


Blinkkkk this is so pretty ): tsym again!
and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 25, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I just did the simple babies, so if you were waiting on the smol cheebs, they'll be coming a lil bit later c:
> Merry Christmas guys


omg blinkkkkkkkk she's so cute <3 <3 <3
could I also get a version without glasses if it's not too much trouble? merry christmas \o/


----------



## Blink. (Dec 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> omg blinkkkkkkkk she's so cute <3 <3 <3
> could I also get a version without glasses if it's not too much trouble? merry christmas \o/


glad u like it mikaiah   I'll send you a version without glasses via dm!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS c:


----------



## Blink. (Dec 27, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Style : blink’s simple baby





JellyBeans said:


> Style : simple baby





LoserMom said:


> *Style : *simple baby





*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> *Style : *Blink’s simple baby <3


I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Did the simple babies once again c: I'll get to everyone asap!


----------



## LoserMom (Dec 27, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Did the simple babies once again c: I'll get to everyone asap!


So cute!! Tysm


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 27, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Did the simple babies once again c: I'll get to everyone asap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aah I love it!! thank you so much <3


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 27, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Did the simple babies once again c: I'll get to everyone asap!



Oh my goodness! It is so cute! I love you tabby, my little darling...  . Thank you so much, you have wonderful talent! I love it!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 27, 2020)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> Style : simple baby





Amilee said:


> Style :  *Blink's Simple Baby*











I'll start on the smol cheebs soon for those waiting for their cozy blankets and cheeb hearts!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 27, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I'll start on the smol cheebs soon for those waiting for their cozy blankets and cheeb hearts!


i love it, tysm!!!!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 28, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I'll start on the smol cheebs soon for those waiting for their cozy blankets and cheeb hearts!


aah she looks so cute   thank you so much again!!❤


----------



## Blink. (Dec 31, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> Style : *Blink's Smol Cheebs*





*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> *Style :* Blink’s smol cheebs





Pintuition said:


> *Style : *Blink's Smol Cheebs



It's almost 2021


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 31, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's almost 2021


Ahhh thanks so much I love them!


----------

